# Moused not starting with USB mouse



## Imanol (May 10, 2011)

Hi, I've run into some trouble with my USB mouse and my touchpad, I can't seem to make the USB mouse work along with the touchpad. I have two machines, both laptops, one with 8.1-RELEASE and the one I'm having trouble with, with 8.2-RELEASE.

Thing is, when I plug in the usb mouse, the ums0 device is attached, but no additional moused is initialized...

If I manually start [CMD=""]moused -t auto -p /dev/ums0 -I /var/run/ums0_instance.pid[/CMD] it works nicely, but I'd like the OS to do it automatically, as it already does with the other, 8.1-RELEASE machine (no problems with it).

The touchpad is working fine.

Xorg is not started automatically in any way (and has the same problem when started, because no events are delivered to {FILE]/dev/sysmouse[/FILE]).

Here's my rc.conf (relevant entries only).


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_flags=""
moused_port="/dev/psm0"
moused_enable="YES"
```

NOTE: I just want it to work with syscons, and most important, both laptops share the same configuration in /etc/rc.conf (except hostname).


----------



## Imanol (May 10, 2011)

Nevermind, devd was not starting due to a parsing error in /usr/local/etc/devd/ulpt-cupsd.conf, I didn't modify that file, I guess it comes malformed by default, the errors are:


```
Missing semicolons in lines 28,31 and 36
```


----------

